# Fairhaven PD Employment?????



## hack1631 (Nov 28, 2006)

_Does anyone know if the Fairhaven PD are going to be hiring any reserve or full timers off the list before it expires 10/31/07 ???????????_


----------



## dayshift (Apr 12, 2004)

Right now no, they have an officer that scored 95 and passed all the tests, pt, medical, oral boards and if they have an 80th RTT he could be considered, that is the only one possible opening but doubtful funding for the MSP. Presently six part time officers that have first considerations for a fulltime position. No plans on hiring more. Very young department. Check with Mattapoisett, Marion Non civil service Departments or Southern Departments and NyPd hiring alot of officers.


----------

